# Teen Cutting vs. Adult Cutting



## jmstoge (Sep 6, 2008)

Everyone knows that teen metabolisms are faster than adults. With that said and all the other differences, is there a difference in the way a teen should perform a cutting program than the way an adult would?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2008)

A teens metabolism is not always higher than when they become an adult. There are more factors than just age that affects metabolism. 

No, there is nothing a teen would do different than an adult when cutting. Each person's maintenance caloric intake  is different. It is the individual's responsibility to determine what that intake is, and to adjust intake accordingly.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2008)

Cutting is still the same, you just make your calcuations from a different baseline.


----------



## jmstoge (Sep 6, 2008)

sometimes its just frustrating for me because whenever I start to cut all that happens is that I loose weight and just look skinny. Idk what I'm doing wrong


----------



## KelJu (Sep 6, 2008)

jmstoge said:


> sometimes its just frustrating for me because whenever I start to cut all that happens is that I loose weight and just look skinny. Idk what I'm doing wrong



Well, post your diet in D&N. Then post your training program in the training forum. It doesn't sound like your problem can be solved with a supplement.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 6, 2008)

There are some minor differences regarding hormonal balances and there are some safety issues - you don't want to use a great deficit during your teen years - but basically everything is the same, as mentioned above.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2008)

jmstoge said:


> sometimes its just frustrating for me because whenever I start to cut all that happens is that I loose weight and just look skinny. Idk what I'm doing wrong



So it sounds like you would like to be more muscular? Bulk up a significant amount then cut.


----------

